# Sweeper truck for sale



## SnowMT

2007 Schwarze 348LE Above average condition, stainless steel hopper, dual brooms, water suppressant, front spray, new tires, hush kit, 1,200 hours - $62,000.


----------



## SnowMT

2007 Schwarze 348LE, Above average condition, stainless steel hopper, dual brooms, water suppressant, front spray, new tires, hush kit, 1,200 hours. $62,000


----------

